

The Domain Market Is Booming, And It’s No Wonder Why - tnd
http://www.elliotsblog.com/guest-post-the-domain-market-is-booming-and-it%E2%80%99s-no-wonder-why-6023

======
billpg
Comment on link: "Some names are worth that.

I just bought CallCenters.com for $xx,xxx via Afternic/BuyDomains. The deal
was private, but it would have been the highest recorded sale of the week had
I allowed it to be published. There are plenty of names selling for big $$$."

My response: "CallCenters.com… That much… Why?"

